# robot de combate



## deniel144 (Sep 19, 2007)

Primero que todo soy un novato que recién esta ingresando en el mundo de la electrónica y de los robots este circuito lo saque de otro diagramas como detectores ir y robot simple el PIC lo estudie un poco y a lo mejor las conexiones no están bien.


Mi idea es la siguiente un carrito (con ruedas de tanque) de combate que tenga sensores
De ir parecidos al sharp        pero mas económico con esos 
Que son para TV, cada sensor con su led ir ubicado a cada lado del carrito,
Como muestra la figura entonces al detectar algo dentro de su rango se gire y se 
Acerque hasta colisionar y botar al carro oponente del círculo. Para que no pase del círculo. Se puede colocar como un detector de líneas con el qr1114 que al tocar la parte de afuera del círculo retroceda hasta que los dos sensores queden en la parte negra, el microprocesador y para terrenos que no sean negros con un interruptor se desactive y quede funcionando solamente lo detectores.
Es el PIC 16f84A, aquí les dejo unas fotos sobre el circuito el  carrito.


Para que al acercarse no se pare por estar cubriendo los sensores o los led, la plataforma debe ir un poco más afuera que los sensores igual a la figura, el detector debe ir protegido para que no le afecte la señal del led ir (tipo como un tubo), y los motores que tengo son los comunes con una caja reductora , ahora la pregunta es que si esta bien el circuito que hice si hay que hacerle modificaciones y que les parece la idea, lo otro es que no se el lenguaje para programar un PIC si me pueden ayudar por favor y si los motores igual peden ir conectados al PIC o son mejor los servos.


Gracias

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Sep 20, 2007)

te recomiendo que pases por una puerta trigger las salidas de los optos.


----------

